# Emporer Penguins



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Photo of some Emporer Penguin chicks at Windy bay on the Brunt ice Shelf, Antarctica in December 2011, over the last half dozen years I've been lucky enough to work in & around the Antarctica giving me the oppurtunity to watch & take many hundreds if not thousands of photographs of penguins, seals, whales & birds etc.

If interseted there are more photo's on my website, below, along with other boring crap about what I do

Aimo's Site


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

I like the shot, i would have changed the colour of the cliffs as their are blue tones in them, making them more white in colour, would like to see other pics


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Long way down said:


> I like the shot, i would have changed the colour of the cliffs as their are blue tones in them, making them more white in colour, would like to see other pics


Glad you liked it, some piccies on my site but I will put a few more on here, colurs in photo are as as taken, nothing's been tweaked, the ice does look incredably blue at times, sometimes pink, all depending upon the light.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's a great piccie!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Couple more photo's

First off King penguins in the falklands










Second, a lone Macaroni in a coloney of Rock hoppers, again in the Falklands


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Poo, got the titles the wrong way around


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow! you kept that quiet.:whip:
Great pics mate, I absaloutely love them.:no1:
Funny enough I was watching happy feet yesterday.


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW awesome shots...you are one lucky person to have worked with these amazing creatures!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

IngloriousJD said:


> WOW awesome shots...you are one lucky person to have worked with these amazing creatures!


Unfortunately not working with them, just in close proximity, have lots, & I mean lots, of photo's of Emporer's, King's, Adele's, Macaroni's, Rock Hopper's, Chistrap's, Gentoo & Magellinic Penguins (the latter known in FI as Jack Ass Penguins from their call however they are not actually Jack Ass penguins as you only find these in Southern African waters) from time spent in the Falklands, South America, South Africa & Antarctica plus whales, birds, seals, reptiles etc

It's only when looking at my photo's for things like this you recall what you've actually seen, I only posted these here as have recently written a piece for the IHS journal, The Herptile, on time spent on Ascension Island.

I've been pretty lucky really as all this was just a by product of why I was there but it certainly helps you in filling your time until you get back to Blighty & loved ones.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

OMFG Emperor penguins are one of my favourite animals, love love LOVE your first pic! Hats off to you for resisting hugging the furry babies :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aimo said:


> Poo, got the titles the wrong way around


I figured you must have when i looked at the first piccie, but it didn't make any difference - great shots! I'm green with envy!!! :bash:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

really nice pictures, amazing you get to see so much of the world as well! am quite jealous


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

A few more photographs from the many;these have all been taken on Adelade Island, Antarctica, the island's about half way down the Antarctic Peninsula.

First up a Chinstrap Penguin









Next Skua chick, only a day or so old, this cute ball of feathers will turn into a really grumpy adult









In third we have a Fur Seal Pup









Closely followed by sub adult Fur seal, only around 1 in 200 or so are White









Finally a young Weddell Seal, mostly sleep & fart


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Curiosity really, but are you as close as you appear to be on most of these photos or are you using a telephoto lens to get such good close ups?


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

feorag said:


> Curiosity really, but are you as close as you appear to be on most of these photos or are you using a telephoto lens to get such good close ups?


Bit of mixture, for example the Macaroni was around 2' away, if you sit quietly they, Macaroni's & Rock Hoppers will happily congregate around you, if unlucky they will crap on your boots.

The Chinstrap was around 10' away, the Weddell pup around 3', the White Fur Seal 10', had to walk through them on the beach to get to work when beaches are full, you have to watch your ankles but more noise than bite although i have been nipped.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Interesting. Obviously I've seen how relaxed penguins, seals etc can be in areas where they see few people from wildlife programmes, so I did wonder if you were as close as you appeared to be.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I think there's a big element of if danger isn't perceived then it can't be dangerous


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Seeing how close people get to these artic and antartic critters (apart from polar bears :gasp I think you're right! :2thumb:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Aimo said:


> I think there's a big element of if danger isn't perceived then it can't be dangerous


Thanks for sharing those pics, seems like its a photographers paradise


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Long way down said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics, seems like its a photographers paradise


Pleasure, lots more to come


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Happy Feet

Well actuall y it 's a couple of Adelie Penguins, generally have quite mad eyes, will posnt another shot to show you what I mean.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I might not be big but I'm very scarey


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now stop trying to fool us :naughty:

That's a fluffy toy stood in your back garden in the snow, isn't it. You can tell cos of those big googly eye! :roll2:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

The "Back Garden"


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Absolutely amazing pics, not jealous at all, not one tiny bit :whistling2:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

A happy Rock Hopper


----------

